# Try this Jello Shot



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

They sound great! Never tried jello shots before but I am going to give it a go[}]

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

I've never tried jello shots either but I hear alot of people say they are great. Think I'm gonna have to give them a try...



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## Monstermasch24829 (Oct 15, 2004)

Ive tried jello shots before, they're great i never made them my self though, Ill have to try that! 

Boo!


----------



## Natasfromdownunder666 (Oct 18, 2004)

Monstermasch i heard about you crime scene idea, thats great! Would u send me sum pics when your finished? 

I need to try jellp shots, never had em..they sound great, thanks for the idea.

NaTaS


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Those sound good. I usually just use vodka when I make them. 

This year I plan on making them in Halloween jello jiggler molds. I tested it and works good as long as I used less water than normal. It will be cool having them in pumpkin, bat & ghost shapes. 

Another idea is to put a sour gummy worm hanging out of each shot. I did that last year and everyone loved it.

---------------------

Dr. Frederick Van Frankenstein – "That's FRONK-en-steen!": "You know, I don't mean to embarrass you, but I'm, ah, rather brilliant surgeon. Perhaps I could help you with that hump."

Igor: "What hump?"


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

We had our party last night. It was a real good time. I made jello shots with X-treme Green Apple jello and Apple Pucker and they were a huge hit. Much better than the Vodka ones.

HHH


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I was out last night and had some jello shots at a bar and they have the jello shots in large syringes. They always have them like this at the bar. They usually sqirt whip cream into your mouth first and have a little "fun" squeezing out the jello for you, if you get my drift.

I think having the jello shots in syringes is a great Halloween idea.

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Thats a wobbly knee treat,if I ever heard one.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------

